# Hello and Happy Halloween



## nicksteveson (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am wandering about the Haunting...I love to watch the haunting stories and horror movies. But I usually use to think about those who have really faced such horror realistic drama. 

When I use to sit in-front of TV for watching horror movies, it really seems awesome and dramatic to forget everything and just try to accept the film as it is.

Basically I am telling you people my love for horror movies and at the same time, the curiosity for knowing all these realities.

Well, I am Nick Steveson, a story writer. I like to write about almost everything and vampire haunting is one of the best of it.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!

Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum Nick. Have you seen Trick R Treat? It's my favorite horror movie.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

